

Chrome Remoting Is Live: It’s A PC Remote Control - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/9599/products/chrome-remoting-is-live-its-a-pc-remote-control

======
stephenr
Googles obsession with running everything in the browser is getting
ridiculous.

